# Tornado Red Mk4 R32 detail



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I've had this car about a year now and thought i'd post some picks up of my latest detail on it.

Since i got it i've been doing the odd bit of correction work but never done the full car... something always crops up half way though and i end up rushing away with the car half masked in 3M tape...:wall:

anyway since i got it a year ago i've became a bit of a clean freak and thought i'd go at it with my choice of wax for the summer... not that you could really call it summer..................................................................

wash Process:

Rinsed with PW
Foamed with Megs APC neat.
Trim and shuts went over with Apc and raceglaze detailing brushes
Rinsed again
Washed 2BM with Poorboys super slick N suds and Lambswool mit.
Rinsed again then, open ended hose to sheet water.
Clayed with Megs mild clay and last touch as lube
Rinsed with open ended hose and dried with luxuary dying towel


















Clay after the whole roof...










Rear window...










I then went about correcting my bumper and rear lights with the G220, white menz cutting pads and Megs 105 and menz 3.02. Rock solid paint on this mofo. sorry no befores because i'm a slacker...

Light after









This was the only correction carried out... Next the car was machined with Prime carnauba... one panel at a time.










Curing for 10...










After the Prime...onto the Migliore Frutta! Mmm!

as advised by Rich and Clark...buff it off before it dries... i let it dry for the first wee bit just to see what it was like and it needed some last touch to shift it...just curious

Migliore Frutta applied to bonnet...










All plastic and rubber trim dressed with 303.

You may have noticed i've not mentioned the wheels up until now.

They were powder coated a few months ago, and sealed with about 5 layers of Blackfire all metal sealent. They've never seen a wheel cleaner yet and i intend to keep it that way. the new exhaust tips recieved the same treatment... Z16 for the tyres this time round.

The conclusion...































































































































Cheers.

Stu.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice car excellent work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I really adore the last pic.
Very glossy, should be proud of yourself, welldone.
Got to say the r32 looks smart in tornado red, quite rare to see a r32 in that colour.


----------



## PBizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

That looks fantastic, well done! That paintwork is mint.


----------



## magnex (Jun 8, 2010)

love that , looks superb..

don't see many red r32's


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That is gorgeous! Lovely colour!
IMO the mark 4 R32 blows the mark 5 out of the water looks wise
Love it !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

magnex said:


> don't see many red r32's


Agree with you there mate..........:thumb:

Love the colour contrast between the wheels and the paintwork mate, it's a very nice motor you have there and certainly looks the part, all credit to you........:car:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Super red!!!!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I want your wheel colour..........

What colour code/name is it?

*Gets dressed and awaits info to go to halfords*


----------



## cc m3 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have not seen that around the town, It looks really nice!!
Good job dude!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Red is my favourite car colour it really is.

Looks emmense mate!

Do you know Ali with the Blue V6?


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Divine said:


> I want your wheel colour..........
> 
> What colour code/name is it?
> 
> *Gets dressed and awaits info to go to halfords*


The wheels were powdercoated mate. by a company called PPSglasfibre up near aberdeen. it was a new finish that they've not long introduced. anthracite is basically what the colour is as i'm sure you can see, but as it's their own mix of powder i don't think there is a code/name for it. the only way to find out would be to fire them an email i guess and you could maybe find out more that way. however i'm sure you could get a close paint match.

check the shimirin metajuls...
https://shop.houseofkolor.com/hok/speedshapes/speedshapes_shimrin.jsp

Thanks for the great feedback folks:thumb: Much appreciated.

Next... engine bay:devil:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

gally said:


> Red is my favourite car colour it really is.
> 
> Looks emmense mate!
> 
> Do you know Ali with the Blue V6?


No i don't think i do...is he from up aberdeen way?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, also Justin, he had an orange Gallardo at one point.

I know Ali is on here aswell. His daily is a Z4 coupe.

Funnily enough his brother had a very clean grey/red (can't mind) R32 which was quite rare I believe.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Black Z4? Dad got a Red R32? i think he might be on eastsidevw.

Yeah quite rare...44 in the UK i think and there's 3 or 4 in aberdeen!!!!

only 30 odd grey ones made!!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just love Red cars......looking minty....a credit to your hard work/cleaning :buffer::thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> Black Z4? Dad got a Red R32? i think he might be on eastsidevw.
> 
> Yeah quite rare...44 in the UK i think and there's 3 or 4 in aberdeen!!!!
> 
> only 30 odd grey ones made!!


Ah yes could be his dad with the Red one. His brother had the grey one and sold it.

Yes Black Z4 think he's just getting round to selling it and gettign something else.

May put his Blue V6 back on the road it's a cracker.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely, dont see many around in that colour!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sometimes see u go past my work, great looks and sound 
to be honest i dont think i've seen another red one in a long time


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> sometimes see u go past my work, great looks and sound
> to be honest i dont think i've seen another red one in a long time


cheers. you the fiesta with the newly done wheels? looks good.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good mate, very nice colour of wheels, and the tyre dressing looks very nice.... have to get me some Z-16


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> cheers. you the fiesta with the newly done wheels? looks good.


yeah thats me :wave:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

ant_s said:


> looks good mate, very nice colour of wheels, and the tyre dressing looks very nice.... have to get me some Z-16


yeah i'd say z16 and Finishcare are my two fav tyre dressing... value for money and all that... i fancy trying the gloss it stuff next!!


----------



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

Love the tornado red, I have a 1.8 t gti in the same colour and there as rare a rocking horse [email protected]!!! You have done a great job and it looks super slick!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aye Stu thats looking mint mate, glad your enjoying the Z16 great stuff.

Gav


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

That looks fantastic - very rare too!

Just got my tornado red anniversary detailed; there's nothing link a minty clean red car!

I'm moving up to Aberdeen after the summer - fingers crossed I can spot this around at some point.


----------



## thedooker (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great as per usual Stuart. The wheel refurb is spot on 

- Gaz


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Love the R32's


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thedooker said:


> Looks great as per usual Stuart. The wheel refurb is spot on
> 
> - Gaz


Get the ST up gaz!!!!!


----------



## thedooker (Sep 7, 2009)

StuaR32t said:


> Get the ST up gaz!!!!!


I will after you clean it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks awsome mate, good combo i think

Gonna be hitting the LCR with this combo over next couple of days after all the recomendations.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Bet that sounds beautiful.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thedooker said:


> I will after you clean it!! :lol: :lol:


Nae chunce!!



drka-drka said:


> Looks awsome mate, good combo i think
> 
> Gonna be hitting the LCR with this combo over next couple of days after all the recomendations.


Aye it's a winner!!



s3 rav said:


> Very nice. Bet that sounds beautiful.


Yeah... Plenty of note with the non res milltek exhaust:car::driver:

Cheers

Stu.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Work!

Gorgeous car <3


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Great work


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice one Stu, car looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice! Loving the finish on the wheels as well. 

Will have to keep an eye out around town for you


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice work! really like the original R32 in Tornado Red, not many around. Reminds me of my G60 Syncro. Keep up the good work.

http://www.matey-matey.com/Golf_GTi_G60_Synchro.shtml


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Did I see you last night at Tesco Danestone, parked in the pick up bay? Looking good :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work dude, looks affa glossy noo

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks superb, really nice to see a red R32 instead of the usual blue and black :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

:thumb:


Keith CSL said:


> Nice one Stu, car looks brilliant :thumb:


Cheers Keith, I may be popping in past for some colour coding of my tail pipes with my wheel



SR06 said:


> nice work! really like the original R32 in Tornado Red, not many around. Reminds me of my G60 Syncro. Keep up the good work.
> 
> http://www.matey-matey.com/Golf_GTi_G60_Synchro.shtml


Ooh thats very nice... Let me know if you sell it!!!!!!!



cotter said:


> Did I see you last night at Tesco Danestone, parked in the pick up bay? Looking good :thumb:


Yeah you did... what were you in?


KKM said:


> Nice work dude, looks affa glossy noo
> 
> :thumb:


Chairs Min!! its your job too keep it that way for the next couple o wiks:detailer:

Thanks again for all the great comments folks:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Was just walking with the other half, having parked at other end of carpark lol. Recognised your plate, you were just parking up as we passed. Thought it a bit cheeky to knock on the windae and say aye aye lol


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks lush Stu


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning. R32 in tornado red is just awesome lovely work chap.


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely. Dont see R32's much in red. Great job fella :thumb:

Come on the VAG!!!!!


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

indeed not too many red R's around nowadays :buffer:


----------



## noveitor (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic, superb job.

Show the red color with this shine it's seems only for semi or profesionals. Congratulations.


----------

